# ultralight spinning rod for trout opening



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello
I'm looking for an ultra light spinning rod for trout opening in Paint Creek....I want to use spinners
I saw a Berkley Cherrywood HD 5'6" on sale for $15.....
But I saw also some bad reviews......
So, is it a decent choice, or to be avoided?


Thanks


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve used a St Croix Triumph for years. I like the 5’ one piece rod. They run about $100


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ve used a St Croix Triumph for years. I like the 5’ one piece rod. They run about $100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I know St Croix rods are good rods......but not in my budget though !


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I’ve used Cherrywood rods for probably 30 years. One I own was probably a Cherrywood before it was marketed that way. The latest ones have the usual Chinese concessions like foam grips and less guides, but for trout fishing it is usually the action you want. If it wiggles the way you want to fish, buy it. I prefer noodle-action old fiberglass for trout and can’t stand any kind of stiff action for flipping spinners.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Check out diawa spinmatic or diawa presso rods. The spinmatic is harder to find but has nice slow action. Presso is a little faster, both nice trout/gill rods and are budget friendly. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Cheap and decent? Okuma Celilo, but they are buggy whips. Nice rod for $25 though.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The rod will probably work fine for tossing spinners on small streams. Some rods are nicer than others. The specs seem appropriate for the type of angling you are looking to do.

Having said that the only way to know for sure is to fish with it to find out.

Catching fish is more down to the angler casting the rod rather than the rod just being a nice piece of equipment.

A good angler can catch trout with whatever rod they have in hand.

Try it out and see if it will work. You can always upgrade your equipment once you become more proficient at casting, reading the water and perfecting your presentation and stealth.

Take it from someone who owns _way too many_ fishing rods, _it's not the equipment that catches the fish. It's the angler wielding the rod that makes the difference._


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Miejers used to sell a 5ft5 m/l phluegar president combo for $70 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

The rods I use I bought while working at Meijer 15 years ago. Nice rod and reel combos then, most reels have failed over time, most rods have new eyes glued on.

Every year I plan on starting a St. Croix collection, hopefully this will be the year but for the trout opener I will be using my tried and true no name brand 6'6" medium action rods with various reels and tape here and there.

My wife has a nice rod she uses that's custom, won a raffle from a FB trout group a few years ago. Has inch increments on it for measuring fish and has a nice action, I wouldn't mind one too but never saw if the builder kept making them.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

The Cherrywood is definitely a nice rod, probably the best at its price point. Pair it with a Pflueger Trion 25 and you'll have a great budget rig for trout. You should get some years out of it providing you're careful around car doors and tailgates. If you shop around you should be able to get both for $50 to $60 total. Another rod to look at is the Shakespeare Micro, those can usually be found at Walmart for $15 to $20.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can never own too many rods. That sounds like you have been talking to my wife. 😆


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

@French-guy if you want to meet up I have a 5' Okuma Celilo I'll give you. I haven't used it in a couple of years but I fished it hard on the Paint. It has a nice action well suited to tossing spinners.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, I found an Okuma Celilo 5'6" ultra light for $25 at Sportman's Warehouse (I thought the store was still Field & Stream by the way)
Still don't know which one I want to get though: the Okuma, or the Berkley for $10 less.........


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

French-guy said:


> Still don't know which one I want to get though: the Okuma, or the Berkley for $10 less.........


Check the action of the rods.

Get whichever one has a hook keeper. If both have a hook keeper then opt for a cork grip rather than foam.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> Check the action of the rods.
> 
> Get whichever one has a hook keeper. If both have a hook keeper then opt for a cork grip rather than foam.


They both have hook keeper and cork handle......I took the Berkley yesterday for a test, and I like it
Will probably keep it and return the Okuma Celilo


----------



## nathanross (10 mo ago)

PunyTrout said:


> The rod will probably work fine for tossing spinners on small streams. Some rods are nicer than others. The specs seem appropriate for the type of angling you are looking to do.
> 
> Having said that the only way to know for sure is to fish with it to find out.
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone knew where I could source an ultralight fishing rod? I'm talking in the 1-4lb range.

Cheers


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

nathanross said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew where I could source an ultralight fishing rod? I'm talking in the 1-4lb range.
> 
> Cheers


Fish USA. Daiwa Presso Ultralight Spinning Rod


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

nathanross said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew where I could source an ultralight fishing rod? I'm talking in the 1-4lb range.
> 
> Cheers



They're getting to be extremely rare and expensive but if you want to spend some coin on a trout rod. Search ebay for a Kencor Magnaglass. I have the 4 foot version and the 5 1/2 foot SP. They're really nice. Expect to spend north of $200 if you ever find one for sale.

Here's an example:










Kencor Tenlew Magnaglas Model SP5 2V 5' 2-6 lb Spinning Freshwater Fishing Rod | eBay


Kencor Tenlew Magnaglas 5 ' Freshwater Spinning Rod. This 2-piece Kencor rod is in very good condition, having been used very little. Model SP5 2V.



www.ebay.com






*Or *go to a resale shop or garage sales and poke around. I just bought a 'perfect' 7 foot rod last week for $7 bucks. You really don't need anything special but sometimes it's nice to have nice things.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can check Jay's, Frank's, or Northwoods.


----------



## Jeff Lobbestael (Mar 10, 2016)

Are there still Trout in Paint Creek? about 35 years ago there were So Many creek chubs in there the decision was made to Poison The Stream .. Made us Sick when we heard reports of 20+ inch Browns floated belly up - One of our Favorite holes was near Dutton Rd. - The whole area has changed SO much over there in 30+ years I don't know if I could even access there anymore. 
I didn't know the DNR re-stocked the stream??


----------

